# Chazzwozzer is now 17 !



## cherine

Happy  birthday dear Ekin 



I wish you a very beautiful day
May each new year of your life bring you happiness, well being and more knowledge 
  ​P.S. Are you sure you're only 17 ?!  ​​


----------



## Nunty

Whee! Happy, happy, happy birthday to the guy who cured my allergy to teenagers. Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## jester.

Nun-Translator said:


> Whee! Happy, happy, happy birthday to the guy who cured my allergy to teenagers. Many happy returns of the day!



You had an allergy to teenagers?  I've never heard of such an illness 

_ Congratulations Chazzwozzer _​


----------



## elroy

*كل سنة وإنت سالم*
*إن شاء الله دائمًا تنور المنتدى*
*بوجودك وبشطارتك*
​


----------



## Jana337

Many happy returns of the day, Ekin! 

Like the others, I can hardly believe you are just 17.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you all _very _much indeed. That was very nice.


----------



## Sallyb36

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  even though I'm late - I hope it was a great day.


----------



## linguist786

We have a 17 year-old forer@??​ 
जन्म दिन मुबारक हो!​


----------



## Crescent

Oops, late as always...

* Happy Birthday, Chazzy!!! *​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you guys.


----------

